# Found a Lump?



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I was playing with capote the other day and I found a lump down on his lower back. It freaked me out, but it's hard to go to my vet right now cause I'm so far away. I talked to a couple friends and here's a couple thoughts. Maybe it's a fat deposit? I think he's a bit young for it to be anything like cancer. What I was thinking is that it might be a knot where he got his rabies shot?? Anyone heard of this?? It seems to be getting smaller within the last couple days..but he got the rabies shot a couple weeks ago. If he got a mesquito bite would they swell up that big?? 

It's not on any bone mass or anything..it seems to be somewhat moveable but on the interior... When I touch it or feel it it doesn't bother him even a lil bit so there's no pain. Just wondering if any of ya'll have found anything like that on your dogs and if you found out what it was? If it's still there when I get back to texas I'm going to ask the vet about it..but I'm not going to freak out until I have to. Last time I did that it cost me 130 dollars for something trivial!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I found the same thing on Dreamer. It freaked my out! But i was doing some research & my vet confirmed it was just a fatty deposit. My husband(who in NOT overweight) has a few on his chest & ribcage area.

Is it hard? Hers was pretty soft. But if its in the same spot as his shot i have seen that reaction before too. So i know how you feel!! But its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My mom's poodle mix has the same thing. The vet said it was a fatty deposit and said that if its moveable that's a better sign of a fatty deposit than if it isn't. I'd watch it if I were you and if it gets any larger within a certain time frame, visit your vet. Actually, when it comes to my girls I'm a worrier so I'd at least call your vet.

Susan


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I do not know, but I do not think puppies the age of capote get fat deposits. Yes, it could be scar tissue from a shot or other injury. Also it could be a swollen lymph node, but I do not know where the nodes are in a dog. Can you do a web search?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know of two dogs that have had fatty deposits before they were 12 weeks of age (both are Havs), so it is possible, but I think the only way you will ease your mind is to have a veterinarian look at it. 

Just out of curiosity, where is it? You said lower back, but if he is standing on all four feet with his back to the sky, is it on that top part of his back, closer to the tail? Most vaccines are given much higher, up by the head. (The two fatty deposits I know about are on the under belly, not the back.)


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

if he's standing up straight it's about 2 inches below his rib cage and about 2 inches to the left of his spine..and it's not 'soft'...but it's not rock hard either..


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*lump*

I am brand new on the board. I own a 4 month old boy-Racquet. The vet found a lump on his tummy last week.My breeder mentioned it could be from the umbilical cord.. Has anyone ever heard of this kind of lump?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Izzy has an umbilical hernia and it will be repaired when she is spayed. We knew of it when we got her and I would think that the vet would know what it was, or at least be relatively sure.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

umbilical hernias are inheritable, and a dog with a hernia should not be bred. , however, does not differentiate between "true hernias" where there is a defect in the body wall, and "delayed closures", where a small bit of omentum slips out of the area before the umbilicus closes. generally have a thick cartilage edge with an irregular, more or less circular shape. They may extend up into the diaphragm, causing a communication between the thoracic (chest) cavity and the abdominal cavity. These are very difficult to repair surgically because there is a great deal of tissue missing and the tissue is hard and inflexible. They often require the use of a mesh implant to close the defect. These hernias can be related to other midline defects such as heart abnormalities and cleft palates.umbilical hernias can make no progress in closing, ever. They must always be surgically repaired. These individuals should never be bred. These are quite serious. I hope this helps you I got it off of the net for you and welcome to the form


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

The catch is, you must know which you have. Most veterinarians don't draw these kinds of conclusions or try to differentiate the two different conditions. Your vet may or may not be of help to you in this. Breeders with years of experience often know the difference intuitively. Indeed, since "true" hernias are relatively rare, most have never seen one, unless they are breeding a line that produces them. In these cases, they see true hernias with great enough frequency that any breeder with any common sense will abandon that line.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I would say watch it for a few days and see what happens. If it is a reaction to the shot, it should go away. If you are still uneasy about it, call the vet and see what they say. I know how expensive it gets, but this is what owning a pet is all about. Shelby had the runs last week and it cost me $140 to find out it was probably something she ate - duh!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily had an umbilical hernia, the breeder told me about it when she got her 6 week checkup. It was repaired during her spaying at 5 months. It was not big deal but we were told that until she is spayed to keep an eye on it. Push it in, and if it stays in (for a bit) it is ok. You would think that a vet would know what that is !! Unless of course they think it might be something different. 
laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with all the posters, watch the lump for a little while and see what happens to it. If you are worried, consult your vet, at least on the phone.
Keep ups posted.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Hijacking...Winston has a lump*

it's on his shoulder blade...if you're looking down on him it's on the right...about the size of a small round gum ball. Moveable. Doesn't bother him. Freaking me out....

He's 4.5 months....

???

Trish


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Trish, my girlfriends Hav has several bumps like that on his back, they are fatty deposits , like warts. The vet told her that she could have them removed but he would get more. My guys all have a little lump on their shoulders but it is from their microchip. Have you had the vet check it out? I would, just to put your mind at ease.
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I would definetly keep an eye on Capote. Trish on the shoulder blade-- could it be his microchip--- I once pointed out a lump on jasper that turned out to be the microchip.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*No chip...*

in Winston...I'm going to watch it to see if it grows or hardens or causes pain....thinking it's a fat deposit...sadly I have a few in my left thigh...they drive me crazy but no matter how 'thin' I get, they stay. He takes after his 'mum'. LOL.

Trish


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am glad you think its just a deposit, but keep an eye on it!! Good Luck Trish


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Keep an eye on the bump. My friend's Yorkie had a hard bump on his ribs and her vet recommended a biopsy to find out what it was (but they had to put him under to do it).

Good luck~hopefully it will go away on its own!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> in Winston...I'm going to watch it to see if it grows or hardens or causes pain....thinking it's a fat deposit...sadly I have a few in my left thigh...they drive me crazy but no matter how 'thin' I get, they stay. He takes after his 'mum'. LOL.
> 
> Trish


Cute!! lol

It's hard to know just what it can be, Trish, so I suppose keeping an eye on it for a while wouldn't hurt. When does Winston go back to the vet for a checkup/vaccine?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote's lump is gone. I think it was just from the rabies shot he'd gotten a few days before.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad to read that, Mindy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mindy, glad to hear Capotes lump is gone

Trish - what about Winston??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mindy, glad the lump is gone-- phew!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The same thing happened with Gryff and his rabies shot. It's still there, but it's going away. He had a huge bump on his side from his Lyme booster. He was really sore for days and it still isn't totally gone. I think we will skip the Lyme booster next year.


----------

